#ubuntu-bd 2012-07-30
<toufique> Hlw eceryone
#ubuntu-bd 2015-07-27
<sfinix> Are you a bot? @MMukherjee
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-01
<zaki> kewpie: good morning
<kewpie> yo
<zaki> kewpie: coffee on
 * kewpie starts grinding coffee
<kewpie> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> kewpie: thank you
<kewpie> zaki: np
<zaki> kewpie: :/
<kewpie> zaki: Huh?
<pavlushka> hello
<pavlushka> zaki: sorry, I was in sleep mode in front of the PC last night.
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos ! Good morning. :)
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> kewpie: tell pavlushka we will talk later abiut znc
<kewpie> zaki: I don't know who pavlushka is. Say 'pavlushka on freenode' and I'll take your word that pavlushka exists
<zaki> kewpie: say pavlushka on freenode we will talk later about znc
<kewpie> zaki: Sorry...
<zaki> Kilos: 
<zaki> grrrrrrr
<zaki> bbl
<zaki> pavlushka: is eprbata your another nick?
<Kilos> hi zaki  pavlushka 
<zaki> Kilos: :) how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> ;
<zaki> fine, ty 
<pavlushka> Hello Guys!
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<zaki> znc ?
<Kilos> pavlushka with luck ill fly end of this month
<pavlushka> Kilos: wow, great to hear that :)
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<pavlushka> Hello [1]Tuhin !
<zaki> pavlushka: about znc
<pavlushka> yes
<zaki> which one is my ip. 
<Kilos> hi [1]Tuhin 
<Kilos> thats a hard nick to type
<[1]Tuhin> h
<[1]Tuhin> hi
<[1]Tuhin> HydraIRC sets that number in bracket in nick if same nick is not available
<Kilos> ah
<zaki> pavlushka: https://paste.ubuntu.com/21753372/
<zaki> :|
<zaki> bbl
<eprbata> zaki: ping
<pavlushka> eprbata: 
<eprbata> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> zaki: Kilos ;)
<Kilos> :D
<eprbata> Kilos: its fun, right?
<Kilos> yeah
<eprbata> ufffff, power cuts
<pavlushka> zaki: see?
<zaki> Kilos: pavlushka having serious connectivity problem
<Guest61297> zaki: any luck on znc?
<zaki> Guest61297: is ssl work on ubuntu desktop?
<zaki> do you know?
<zaki> pavlushka: i will kill you
<pavlushka> why?
<pavlushka> lol
<eprbata> zaki: please dont kill pavlushka !
<zaki> lol
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, tell me.
<zaki> eprbata: i will kill you too. :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> zaki calm down
<zaki> oky. :p 
<pavlushka> zaki: any luck on bouncing a nick?
<zaki> that why
<zaki> thats why*
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> https://www.vultr.com/docs/install-and-setup-znc-on-ubuntu
<Kilos> if you kill him you cant get any more help zaki 
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> quassel-core has built in bouncer i thik
<pavlushka> zaki: seat tight, be back within 20, :p
<pavlushka> *sit tight
<Kilos> many za guys use quassel
<zaki> oky thats like coffee from qa. :p
<zaki> Virtual Murder i think :p
<zaki> oky, i'm counting on you
<Kilos> wb Tuhin 
<Tuhin> thanks
<zaki> wb
<pavlushka> thanks
<Kilos> where my little pavel
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol, here :p
<Kilos> you gonna have lots of work when im in aus pavlushka 
<zaki> aus? why?
<Kilos> australia
<pavlushka> I'll try my best
<Kilos> i will have much less time for pc
<Kilos> and timezone is 8  hours ahead now and moves to 9 hours in summer
<pavlushka> zaki: Kilos has his daughter there, she is a singer :)
<zaki> oh, Kilos you shared a song in your fb timeline. is she?
<zaki> :)
<Kilos> yes
<zaki> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> Kilos: pavlushkawhat are you guys doing?
<Kilos> not  much, trying to get all the info of what to pack and where is the cheapest flight to aus
<zaki> good.
<Kilos> i want to fly month end and have never been in a plane before
<Kilos> so bit worried about that
<zaki> ha ha. 
<Kilos> and a 24 hour trip sucks
<Kilos> 8000 ks away
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ive only travelled here by car
<zaki> have a nice journey. :)
<Kilos> furthest was to capetown, 1000 ks
<zaki> better than me. :p
<Kilos> its far in a car. many hours and lame bum
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<Kilos> hi noe
<Kilos> neo_ 
<pavlushka> zaki: who is neo_ ?
<pavlushka> haha
<pavlushka> thanks Kilos !
<pavlushka> was on irssi, now back to hexchat, my fav, :)
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> may be neo_ is the serial killer 
<zaki> for pavlushka :P
<zaki> :|
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<zaki> what now?
<pavlushka> zaki: can you talk through that nick?
<zaki> pavlushka: ping
<pavlushka> yes
<zaki> nope
<pavlushka> zaki: can you talk through that nick?
<zaki> how can i make him talk?
<pavlushka> zaki: first, you have to activate that nick through your irc client, for this, you have to type in you irc client "/znc start", and if you think you will use your bouncer from other clien, then you have to stop it in this client by "/znc stop", and run this instance from that client, got it?
<Kilos> kewpie die
<kewpie> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> zaki: and you have to open a new server tab and there need to run this "/server localhost +port_number bouncer_nick:znc_password"
<pavlushka> zaki: in your irc client where you activated znc.
<pavlushka> lol @ Kilos  :)
<Kilos> thats how you close ibids pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok, but funny :p
<Kilos> yeah
<pavlushka> Hello zaki's nick odin- :p
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> :3
<pavlushka> zaki: so, any luck?
<zaki> nope
<zaki> which port nmbr? server or loca?
<zaki> can't connect to my server from my irc client
<pavlushka> zaki: like ips, port numbers have its catagory range too, like private range, reserved range and ..., try to google "port" configuration or something like this.
<pavlushka> private range is above some 49000, so anything above 50000 should do.
<zaki> i used  1212
<zaki> oky
<pavlushka> zaki: you have to set it to in "listen to port" option in the "znc --makeconf"
<zaki> pavlushka: https://paste.ubuntu.com/21791664/
<zaki> i can log in to webadmin panel and can change my settings, but can't connect from irc client
<pavlushka> zaki: to reconfigure, you can re-run the config-setup, or can edit the conf file in /home/your_username/.znc/configs/znc.conf
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> oky, time for dinner, i will try later :)
<Kilos> night bd peeps
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-02
<pavlushka> Hello pnazs !
<pnazs> hello pavlushka vai, how are you?
<pnazs> \
<eprbata> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> pnazs: ping
<pavlushka> pnazs: I am fine, what's up?
<pnazs> so many troubles. now i am preety fine.
<pnazs> all i want to do now is "work work work work work"
<Kilos> morning guys
<pnazs> Morning!
<pavlushka> pnazs: that's good :)
<pavlushka> work
<pnazs> yap. 
<Kilos> pnazs is that zaki?
<pnazs> Kilos bro, i am Nazmul.
<Kilos> oh  ok hi then pnazs 
<pnazs> hello
<Kilos> nice to meet you
<pnazs> same here. r u from bd?
<Kilos> no im from south africa
<pnazs> oh! i remember!
<pnazs> So, how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<pnazs> fine. what do you do?
<Kilos> im waiting for this channel to fill up with bd guys
<pnazs> i am inviting my friends.
<pnazs> :)
<Kilos> i retired and work at trying to revive dead LoCos
<Kilos> helping the LC
 * pavlushka hopes that LC will help Kilos too.
<Kilos> i was sad when pavlushka failed to become an ubuntu member because of no guidance or support so decided to help out
<Kilos> i want to see many bd peeps applying for membership
<pavlushka> Kilos: dont be, it only made me stronger and more determined, :)
<pnazs> Interrupt: What is LoCo?
<Kilos> lol im not sad anymore, i have a new friend
<Kilos> loco  council
<Kilos> local community sorry
<pavlushka> pnazs: local community
<pavlushka> LoCo
<pnazs> o. got it
<pavlushka> pnazs: its refers to actually Ubuntu local community.\
<pavlushka> in short LoCo
<pavlushka> but it includes FOSS as well.
<pnazs> okay
<pavlushka> gotta run, will be available after evening, till then, cheers :)
<pnazs> cheers!
<z4ki> eprbata: 
<zaki> welcome Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty zaki 
<zaki> busy day?
<Kilos> yeah 2 lambs born premature so ewe hasnt got milk yet
<Kilos> so feeding then with bottle
<zaki> oh. 
<Kilos> and booked my flight to aus this avy as well , thats why i was offline so i didnt get distracted and mess up
<zaki> Kilos: when you going to aus?
<zaki> welcome all of you
<Kilos> 30 august zaki 
<Kilos> eish they got bad connections
<eprbata> zaki: did you bounced z4ki?
<zaki> Kilos: great. how much time will you stay there?
<zaki> nope
<pavlushka> zaki: you got mail, checked that?
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX !
<eprbata> Hello AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> hello all
<zaki> yess! got that mail, replyed.
<eprbata> AudaciousTUX: how are you?
<AudaciousTUX> fine :) 
<AudaciousTUX> but i couldn't recognize u :(
<zaki> Kilos: where is qa? and kewpi?
<Kilos> i switched kewpie off when i rebooted but qa i will find now
<zaki> oky. 
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<Kilos> must have been a netsplit or something
<zaki> hmm, i was wondering
<zaki> about QA
<Kilos> yes often with netsplits they dont reconnect
<Kilos> the server she is on hasnt been programmed to autojoin her
<Kilos> so i have to do it manually everytime
<zaki> oh. 
<Kilos> she autojoins ##kilos
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> zaki: you have got mail.
<zaki> pavlushka: (y)
<AudaciousTUX> i giveup..... একজনের ওয়াইফাই মোডিউল আমার পচ তে কাজ করে তার মিন্টে কাজ করেনা...। টিম্ভিউয়ার দিয়া হেলাপ্নোড় ট্রাই করলাম পারলাম্না...।  :3
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-03
<Kilos> QA ask dipraw where did you go?
<QA> Kilos: Sure, I'll ask dipraw on freenode
<zaki> hi Kilos.
<Kilos> hi za
<Kilos> z4ki 
<zaki> welcome dipraw
<Kilos> hows things there zaki 
<Kilos> dipraw is shy
<zaki> oky here. :)
<zaki> what are you doing?
<Kilos> waiting for dipraw to get here
<Kilos> dipraw ping
<Kilos> ill be away all day tomorrow zaki , going to apply for pension in the city
<Kilos> hi pavlushka dipraw is looking for you
<Kilos> and you doing the changing host again
<pavlushka> Kilos: sorry, what about changing host again?
<Kilos> your ip shows first
<pavlushka> and Happy Wednesday Guys :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: due to line issue, may be lagging due to packet loss.
<Kilos> ok
 * pavlushka on eating mode
<pavlushka> and Kilos , may be not everyone noticed that but know they are, :p
<Kilos> i go soak in the hot tub
<pavlushka> the change thing, :p
<Kilos> internet slow all over today
<Kilos> wbb
<pavlushka> hello [1]Tuhin !
<pavlushka> and hello Tuhin__ 
<pavlushka> and dipraw , i am so much happy to see you here, :) really
<RemonShai> helluuuu guys
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai !
<RemonShai> pavlushka, how're u
<dipraw> Thank u bro pavlushka
<dipraw> :D
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I am good, and you?
<dipraw> Zaki i am very sorry i didn't notice u sent a message
<pavlushka> Hell0 zaki 
<dipraw> LOL Kilos i am not shy! :P
<zaki> hi  pavlushka dipraw and RemonShai :) 
<zaki> [1]Tuhin:  and  Tuhin__ and QA 
<dipraw> hello :Zaki
<RemonShai> pavlushka, me too but feeling weak. last 3 days I was busy to repair dam.
<RemonShai> zaki, vow..... miss all of u.
<zaki> how everythings there now? RemonShai
<RemonShai> so so... ... dam broken...
<zaki> oh. and pavlushka? 
<RemonShai> dam broken, thats my false.... cause, I forgot pascal's law.
<zaki> how are you?
<Tuhin__> hello world
<Kilos> night bd peeps
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX !
<pavlushka> and Hello the simple Tuhin , :p
<pavlushka> so zaki whassup?
<AudaciousTUX> irc member increased 
<AudaciousTUX> or bot increased :|
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: eprbata is my bounced nick and dipraw is my cousin.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and Tuhin is real, and not sure about zaki :p
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<dipraw> yeah that i am! :3
<eprbata> AudaciousTUX: still confused?
<zaki> eprbata: where are you from? :p
<AudaciousTUX> nope :3
<AudaciousTUX> eprbata kill pavlushka 
<zaki> lol
<eprbata> zaki: I am from znc, :p
<pavlushka> eprbata: kill AudaciousTUX !
<eprbata> pavlushka: ok boss!
<AudaciousTUX> QA kill pavlushka 
<QA> AudaciousTUX: What?
<AudaciousTUX> QA u dumbass :3
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Huh?
<AudaciousTUX> QA love u
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Huh?
<zaki> QA: define eprbata
<QA> zaki: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<AudaciousTUX> :v
 * eprbata cocking his sniper shot rifle
<AudaciousTUX> QA killall is
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Sorry...
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: vagen :p
<zaki> anile mara khaiben :3
<AudaciousTUX> virtual sniper :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: কিলামু ধইরা
<AudaciousTUX> hashcat use korchen keu??
<zaki> nope
<Tuhin> i alone added 2 user
<Tuhin> 2 from 2 computers
<zaki> wow. :p
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-04
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: There isn't a pot on
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: thank you.
<QA> no probs, zaki
<pnazs> hey
<zaki> welcome abhra
<abhra> ধন্যবাদ
<zaki> how are you? 
<abhra> i am doing fine
<abhra> how about you?
<abhra> how is life going on? zaki 
<zaki> great. :)
<zaki> welcome Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi zaki ty
<Kilos> hi dipraw 
<dipraw> hello Kilos 
<AudaciousTUX> who's dipraw??
<dipraw> whats up??
<dipraw> i am pavlushka's cousin
<dipraw> AudaciousTUX, 
<dipraw> and a new user of ubuntu
<dipraw> :D
<AudaciousTUX> oh
<AudaciousTUX> anyone having problem browsing fb??
<dipraw> still no
<AudaciousTUX> something going on there :"
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/
<AudaciousTUX> try to visit this link
<dipraw> hmm i just went through today's all posts nothing seemed weired
<dipraw> :/
<AudaciousTUX> ummm..... only me :3 
<dipraw> btw guys i'm facing a little bit problem! when i log in ubuntu it takes quiet a time to login. anyone have any idea?
<dipraw> why its happening
<Kilos> my FB works
<dipraw> i've been facing this from yesterday evening
<Kilos> dipraw type in terminal sudo touch /forcefsck then reboot
<Kilos> it will run a filesystem chaeck on booting
<walrider> QA: ayy
<QA> walrider: *blink*
<walrider> QA: ayy ayy 
<QA> walrider: Sorry...
<walrider> QA: what is your name
<QA> walrider: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<walrider> Kilos: HI UNCL HOW U DOING 
<Kilos> ok ty lad and you?
<walrider> Kilos: ive been lil bit busy about my intern 
<walrider> diploma engineering enternship 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> the more you study and work the more you will earn when qualified and for the rest of your life
<walrider> my diploma is finished now after intern i will get my certificate 
<walrider> i already got compTIA linux+ certificate 
<walrider> and got CH forensics cert.
<Kilos> well done
<walrider> thanks man have a beer *cheers*
<Kilos> ill have a coffee ty
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<walrider> :D
<Kilos> walrider you muslim arent you?
<Kilos> also dont drink alcohol
<walrider> yes i dont drink 
<Kilos> one thing i have been wondering about
<Kilos> do you guys smoke
<walrider> i never drink i just smoke :D 
<walrider> smoke cig not other staff
<walrider> only tobaco 
<Kilos> i will be at abu dabi airport for 2 hours, will i be allowed to smoke
<walrider> airport area is not allowed for smoking i think 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i am going to suffer then
<walrider> u can try it when u are in washroom 
<Kilos> flying etihad airlines on a 24 hour trip
<walrider> washroom works fine in this case ;) 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont want to do anything to make trouble, i am going to my daughter 
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<walrider> QA: i wanna eat fried egg 
<QA> walrider: Huh?
<walrider> :D
<Kilos> haha
<walrider> where are u now ?
<Kilos> south africa
<walrider> when is ur flight ?
<Kilos> 30 aug
<walrider> hmm 
<walrider> hey do you know how to install ubuntu along side debian along side win 7 in a single grub ?
<walrider> i need to know this thing cause i need to open security dist sometime 
<Kilos> i do it by installing win7 on a smallish partition
<Kilos> then ubuntu in the rest
<walrider> it will be like > 1 win 7 + 1 ubuntu + 1 other os 
<Kilos> i  dont do it with installing ubuntu alongside and only getting half the drive
<walrider> thats 2 os 
<walrider> i want 3
<Kilos> you can just install ubuntu and the other OS the same way
<Kilos> ubuntu will split win7 drive in half and 3rd OS will split ubuntu partition in half
<walrider> ok let me try this thing 
<Kilos> i first partition the drive so win7 doesnt take so much
<Kilos> only this way i have to make separate /root /swap and /home partitions
<Kilos> running alongside you dont need to manually make the partitions
<walrider> i know that but all i wanna know is adding new os on existing grub system 
<Kilos> yes they oll work on same grub login that way
<Kilos> you just run sudo update-grub and get a grub boot menu 
<walrider> ok :D 
<walrider> i got u sir 
<walrider> now lets get to the work brb 
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> still my favourite way is to use separate drives in a desktop pc and still choose in the grub boot menu
<Kilos> i hate mixing my linux with windows
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> nearly bedtime for me
<AudaciousTUX> hei pav
<AudaciousTUX> ubuntu-bd.org supports wp??
<pavlushka> luckyme
<pavlushka> my line was down :(
<pavlushka> just recovered
<Kilos> whew
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: ??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: cant tell for sure :)
<AudaciousTUX> uh...
<AudaciousTUX> found a good theme for blog... 
<pavlushka> Kilos: what?
<pavlushka> Kilos: its actually the ISP was down.
<pavlushka> so do my line
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: got any customer here?
<pavlushka> sorry guys for the trouble
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: got any client today here?
<pavlushka> wow, it was a busy day herw :)
<pavlushka> here
<pavlushka> many visitors were here
<pavlushka> I'll be off, good night!
<Kilos> night bd buddies
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-05
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> morning pavlushka and all others
<Kilos> oh my , no others
<pavlushka> Kilos: looks like some eprbata is joining from za!!
<Kilos> hey?
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin !
<pavlushka> Kilos: you noticed the tail co.za?
<Tuhin> hi
<pavlushka> have fun!
 * pavlushka bb after lunch
<zaki> hello everyone.
<zaki> hi ruhshan
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> and ruhshan 
<Kilos> pavlushka eating
<zaki> how are you Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<zaki> fine. how's everything going? 
<zaki> any update
<ruhshan> হ্যালো সবাইকে।
<zaki> hello ruhshan! 
<zaki> where are you from? ruhshan
<ruhshan> সিলেট। আপনি?
<zaki> chittagong. :)
<ruhshan> আসলে উবুন্টু সংক্রান্ত একটা ঝামেলায় পড়ে এসেছিলাম। কেউ কি আছেন, হেল্প করতে পারেন?
<zaki> yess. please share with us.
<zaki> we'll try our best.
<ruhshan> 16.04 ইউজ করছি রিলিজের পর থেকেই। এতদি ঠিক ঠাক চলছিলো। আজ একটা আপডেট দেয়ার পর  ডেস্কটপের আইকনের লেবেলে ওভারল্যাপিং টেক্সট আসতেছে। এরকমঃ
<ruhshan> https://s32.postimg.org/8fg45s9t1/Screenshot_2016_08_05_15_32_07.png
<ruhshan> সমস্যা টা ধরতে পারছিনা :(
<zaki> which flavour? default unity ?
<ruhshan> xfce4
<Kilos> pavlushka knows that 
<zaki> hmm here only xubuntu user is pavlushka
<zaki> ruhshan: https://github.com/horst3180/arc-theme/issues/607
<zaki> have you tried to changing you theme.  
<ruhshan> না তো। আচ্ছা ট্রাই করে দেখি
<ruhshan> yep, no luck with themes.
<zaki> Kilos: looks like it's a bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-murrine/+bug/1598316
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1598316 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) "gtk2-engines-murrine desktop text shadow problem" [High,Triaged]
<Kilos> ah then they will be working on it
<Kilos> follow up on that and see if there is any patches
<ruhshan> okay, but the theme I've installed is based on gtk-3. Any way, let's see...
<ruhshan> thanks
<Kilos> ruhshan hang around for pavlushka as well
<Kilos> he has most likely been where you are now
<ruhshan> May be, this is a recent bug I see.
<Kilos> he is also working with the xubuntu guys
<Kilos> so has some contacts there
<ruhshan> okay downgraded murrine engine as suggested. BRB after a reboot.
<Kilos> ok
<zaki> yes
<zaki> someone said Using the Vertex theme, same problem. Downgraded from 0.98.2-0ubuntu2.1 to gtk2-engines-murrine=0.98.2-0ubuntu2 which fixed the out-of-place shadow for me.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> thdey developing stuff too fast
<Kilos> they
<zaki> !murrine
<zaki> hmm.
<zaki> QA: define gtk2-engines-murrine
<QA> zaki: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<zaki> wb ruhshan
<ruhshan> that downgrade fixed the issue :)
<ruhshan> thank you all.
<zaki> yea.
<Kilos> great
<zaki> :)
<zaki> ruhshan: be here when you can. :)
<zaki> atleast when you are online.
<zaki> welcome AudaciousTUX
<pavlushka> whassup folks? it pavlushka with full tummy!
<zaki> ha ha..
<zaki> welcome back pavlushka :) 
<pavlushka> thanks zaki 
<zaki> see we have new guest. ruhshan
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: howdy?
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> Hello ruhshan !
<pavlushka> ruhshan: I see https://s32.postimg.org/8fg45s9t1/Screenshot_2016_08_05_15_32_07.png, wow, nice effect, :p
<zaki> ha ha.. :P
<Kilos> now get ruhshan to stay here guys, this channel is taking forever to grow
<pavlushka> Kilos: point.
<ruhshan> I would consider that a nice effect, if dragging one icon didn't split the text in half :P
<ruhshan> looks like you people know each other for long.
<zaki> yes. :) 
<ruhshan> That's great!
<zaki> you can be here with us. we are trying to grow this channel again.  ruhshan
<zaki> here Kilos from ubuntu-za
<ruhshan> Sure I will. I thought IRC culture is long dead in this country.
<pavlushka> ruhshan, if you like your nick=ruhshan, you can register it
<Kilos> yes ruhshan please hang out here as much as you can
<ruhshan> I'm planning so.
<Kilos> \o/
<Kilos> and please invite more guys here
<ruhshan> Okay, see you soon guyz. tata temporary.
<pavlushka> but zaki bravo, you helped fixing an issue which you do not use, thumbs up, :)
<Kilos> yes well done
<Kilos> thats the ubuntu spirit
<pavlushka> and zaki , you better ask system related issue to lubotu2 
<pavlushka> !murrine
<zaki> thank you guys. :) 
<pavlushka> !xfdesktop4
<zaki> no luck with lubotu2. tried.
<pavlushka> !shimmer-themes
<pavlushka> bug 1598316
<lubotu2> bug 1598316 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) "gtk2-engines-murrine desktop text shadow problem" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598316
<pavlushka> !gtk2
<pavlushka> !gtk
<lubotu2> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<pavlushka> !xfdesktop
<pavlushka> nevermind
<Kilos> lol
<AudaciousTUX> hei pavlushka .... need ubuntu-bd.org access
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: Kilos , I am not sure, the access is reserved by RJ and the upstream canonical I guess.
<Kilos> !xfce
<lubotu2> Xfce is a lightweight and configurable desktop environment used by !Xubuntu. Read more at http://xfce.org/
<Kilos> i have no idea pavlushka 
<Kilos> maybe ill need to work on that
<AudaciousTUX> uh :(
<Kilos> pavlushka lemme ask my contact but he only comes on later
<Kilos> ill try get authority here
<pavlushka> Hey AudaciousTUX , do you manage your .me site with wp?
<zaki> welcome back RemonShai
<RemonShai> thanks..   zakiসারাদিন ভেলায় ভাসি😜😜
<RemonShai> zaki,কেমন আছেন..?
<zaki> finr. ty. how about you?
<RemonShai> বানের পানি কমতে শুরু করেছে☺
<zaki> oh, thats good. :) 
<RemonShai> হ্যাঁ, একয়টা দিন খুব খাটুনি গেল।
<zaki> oh. !
<zaki> everything will be fine. :)
<RemonShai> yea....
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai !
<RemonShai> hellu.... pavlushka vow
 * pavlushka smells AudaciousTUX in RemonShai 
<Kilos> lol
<RemonShai> pavlushka,  ....???  I know him.
<pavlushka> RemonShai:  সেইটা আর বলতে?
<RemonShai> pavlushka মানে কি...? বলুন তো কাহিনী কি. ?
<zaki> he he.. :D
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I know that you know AudaciousTUX and it's AudaciousTUX's|Tanjim's style "hellu & vow", :)
<RemonShai> hellu...আমার পুরনো ডায়ালগ, বিশ্বাস না হলে twitter এ দেখুন.../
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ok but Audi first coined it here, so , you lose, thumbs down, :p
<pavlushka> RemonShai: you are late, :p
<RemonShai> হাহাহাহা,  pavlushka দাদু...., আমি এখানে এসেছি দেড়ীতে.../ you know...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কিন্তু আপনি কি জানেন, আমাদেরও ভেলায় ভাসার অভিজ্ঞতা আছে?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, জানি।
<pavlushka> হা হা, আমরাও বানভাসি
<RemonShai> oops
<pavlushka> তবে এই মুহূর্তে না
<RemonShai> আমি ৪/৫ দিন যাবৎ ভেলায় ভাসি (সময়-অসময়)
<pavlushka> Kilos: you know, RemonShai is floating over raft made of Banana Tree?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: or made of bamboo?
<pavlushka> we use Banana Tree, lol
<RemonShai>  pavlushka, I haven't enough bamboo....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: so its banana tree then? or some other wood?
<RemonShai> yea... but little amount....
<RemonShai> 3~4 meter bamboo
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> why is he going fishing
<RemonShai> Kilos, not now but processing....
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> pavlushka remind me in about three hours about auth on this channel
<RemonShai> hahahaa...2
<pavlushka> QA Tell RemonShai ping on 2040 hours on UTC+600
<QA> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell RemonShai on freenode
<pavlushka> QA time please
<QA> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> QA Time in BD
<QA> pavlushka: It is 2016-08-05 20:37:11 BDT
<pavlushka> Hello kamrul !
<kamrul> hi
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<kamrul> pavlushka, how are you
<pavlushka> me fine, thanks and how are you and your wifi? :)
<kamrul> fine too,ager theke kicuta tik hoise.but porota na
<zaki> pavlushka: ping
<pavlushka> zaki: wrong answer, you are supposed to say pong :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whew you can nag pavlushka 
<zaki> ha ha.. 
<pavlushka> zaki: can you compile from source in linux?
<zaki> pavlushka: pong
<pavlushka> Kilos: hehe
<Kilos> hi kamrul 
<kamrul> hi Kilos 
<zaki> pavlushka: you mean from application source code. compile from github
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, like that, have you?
<pavlushka> zaki: its all about source, no matter from where you get it or you yourself written it.
<pavlushka> zaki: the next step is to compile it, but its not always easy, source are also library dependent.
<pavlushka> zaki: you need to have the specific library support for specific source codes to be compiled, different source packages / software sources can use variety of libraries for its compilations.
<pavlushka> zaki: have you done it or tried it?
<zaki> like c++ library.
<zaki> ?
<RemonShai> ভাই সকল,  আমাদের এলাকায় নতুন নতুন wifi লাইন আসছে। আমার বাসা থেকে দূরত্ব ১কিঃমিঃ। লাইন দেওয়ার জন্য ৩০,০০০/-  চাইতেছে। মাসিক বিল ১০০০/-  ইন্টারনেটের গতি ১ অথবা ২  মেগাবাইট।
<QA> RemonShai: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "Tell RemonShai ping on 2040 hours on UTC+600" 13 minutes and 51 seconds ago
<RemonShai> আমি না বলে দিলাম।
<pavlushka> yes, like c++ library, if you have written it in C++
<zaki> installed znc that way. just followed. not sure how it work.
<pavlushka> zaki: oh my, you installed znc from source!
<zaki> downloaded a tar ball and than
<pavlushka> zaki: you could just install that by "sudo apt install znc" :)
<pavlushka> zaki: which is I am even managing quite well, :p
<pavlushka> zaki: but its good, this way you have some hands on compiling from source, :)
<zaki> know that. but they done it for ubuntu server may be. i was just followed 
<pavlushka> zaki: I asked you to help kamrul for his wifi, his latest drivers need to be compiled form source and I have given you the links.
<pavlushka> zaki: if you have missed that, I can repeat, :)
<pavlushka> wb AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> yah pavlushka 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: do you manage your .me site by wp?
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<pavlushka> wow
<zaki> pavlushka: i tried that as well but that wifi problem not solved.
<pavlushka> zaki: but have you been able to compile that wifi driver?
<zaki> please give me the link again. i have to see it again.
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> zaki: https://github.com/vrkansagara/rtlwifi_new/commit/8c5ab142e254a709df397d5d3121acc2d783d2d2#comments
<zaki> than?
<pavlushka> zaki: you have to compile it and then modprobe it into the kernel to tell the kernel to use it.
<pavlushka> and need to reboot to take that in effect.
<zaki> but his wifi adpter not included among them. 
<zaki> RTL8723BE
<zaki> its not included there. 
<zaki> oh sorry. my mistake.
<zaki> it's in there. 
<zaki> welcome back walrider
<walrider> zaki, thanku bro 
<walrider> Kilos, hey uncl 
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<walrider> Kilos, im done installing 3 os in single grub 
<Kilos> cool
<walrider> Kilos, the problem is ubuntu 14.04 not detecting swap memory 
<walrider> i have posted a question in askubuntu 
<zaki> great walrider :D
<Kilos> ask pavel there are commands to turn swapon
<walrider> zaki, :D
<walrider> Kilos, uncl have a look please 
<walrider> askubuntu.com/questions/808528/swap-not-detected
<Kilos> sudo swapon /dev/sda7 ofr whatever
<Kilos> do you know what partition it is on
<Kilos> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/23072/how-can-i-check-if-swap-is-active-from-the-command-line
<Kilos> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-create-add-swap-file/
<Kilos> http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-enable-disable-swap-partition.html
<walrider> wc 
<Kilos> walrider did you see those links
<Kilos> maybe the thrid one is best 
<walrider> Kilos, ys im in those pages
<Kilos> ok
<walrider> my active swap for ubuntu is 0 Kb i checked via command
<walrider> im confused 
<walrider> i need assistance via teamviewer 
<Kilos> hang on for pavel he should be here soon
<walrider> im trying my last try 
<walrider> let see 
<walrider> some on commented a solution in my post in ask ubuntu
<walrider> lets try tat
<Kilos> good luck
<walrider_> i opened fstab 
<walrider_> no idea what to do here 
<walrider_> :(
<walrider_> AudaciousTUX, bhai help me plox 
<Kilos> edit it
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<walrider_> i opened fstab file 
<Kilos> and add the uuid of where your swap is
<walrider_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<walrider_> #
<walrider_> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<walrider_> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<walrider_> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<walrider_> #
<walrider_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<walrider_> # / was on /dev/sdb7 during installation
<walrider_> UUID=876a767a-d428-4b7e-8017-64bb8772a663 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<walrider_> # swap was on /dev/sdb8 during installation
<walrider_> UUID=f8b2c6c8-2f92-4d4c-9a79-31bd432ee4b2 none            swap    sw              0       0
<walrider_> 3 os in 1 grub 
<walrider_> 1 windows 1 debian 1 ubuntu
<Kilos> lol
<walrider_> i need pavel bhai :(
<walrider_> im doing compTIA linux+ thats why i need these all in one 
<walrider_> :(
<Kilos> whew
<walrider_> pavel bhai not receiving my phone call 
<zaki> like storm. 
<zaki> welcome back guys. 
<pavlushka> আর কে কে?
<zaki> RemonShai: pavlushka
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> had dinner?
<RemonShai> yea.... /
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ভেলার উপরে?
<zaki> is walrider called you ? 
<zaki> he said something like that.
<zaki> he is having problem with swap memory.
<RemonShai>  pavlushka hahaha বিছানার উপ্রে।
<walrider> pavlushka, bro i deleted 2nd swap and doing as u said :D thanks a lot for assistance  :D 
<AudaciousTUX> helu all
<pavlushka> zaki: its done, :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: বলু
<zaki> pavlushka: please explain. :) how did this solved.
<AudaciousTUX> ki bulbo ... buk vora koshto :'(
<pavlushka> zaki: ha ha ha, call me :p
<walrider> dokko :|
<pavlushka> zaki: kidding
<zaki> ha ha. 
<pavlushka> walrider: tell zaki 
<zaki> may be only one swap partition is enough for all 
<zaki> is that right? 
<pavlushka> walrider: why dokko?
<pavlushka> zaki: yep
<zaki> (y)
<pavlushka> zaki: and you can even change it / or make a new being in the system
<zaki> i will call you someday. :p
<zaki> oky.
<walrider> pavlushka, ami tux bai er kotha bolltasilam onar mone onek dokko :|
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: why? সেই কষ্ট কি কিছুক্ষণ পর পেট পর্যন্ত চলে যাবে?
<zaki> and i reinstalled that wifi driver from source. for kamrul.
<pavlushka> zaki: 9y0
<AudaciousTUX> nah... khaitechi ekhon... dukkho onno jaygay :'(
<zaki> i will try later with 9y0 or odin. :D
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> zaki: it was actually (y), but I did it that way :p
<zaki> lol
<zaki> nio>9y0 :p
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX বিশেষ জায়গায় নাকি😜😜
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: তোমার কষ্ট ঘুঁচবে শীঘ্রই, :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: সাথে কি কাঠিন্য আছে?
<zaki> pavlushka: RemonShai want to use an apk that can hide caller identity. do you have any idea ? :p  
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: নাহ :p
<pavlushka> zaki: no, not even an android at this moment, he should ask someone else
<RemonShai> zaki, pavlushka said, not.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: can you help RemonShai with that?
<Kilos> my little pavel is getting clever
<zaki> listening to warfaze 
<Kilos> and spreading the help
<zaki> little pavel. :p
<RemonShai> Kilos, oh my... grand grand friend...! I want to use an apk that can hide caller identity. do u have any idea ?
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> on your cell?
<RemonShai> yea.... Kilos
<Kilos> mine does that in the cell settings
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: RemonShai ki bishoye help??
<RemonShai> I want to use an apk that can hide caller identity. do you have any idea ? :p
<zaki> QA: define coffee
<QA> zaki: Coffee \Cof"fee\ (k[add]"f[-e]; k[o^]f"f[-e]; 115), n. [Turk. qahveh, Ar. qahuah wine, coffee, a decoction of berries. Cf. {Caf['e]}.] 1. The "beans" or "berries" (pyrenes) obtained from the drupes of a small evergreen tree of the genus {Coffea}, growing in Abyssinia, Arabia, Persia, and other warm regions of Asia and Africa, and also in tropical America.
<QA> [1913 Webster +PJC]  2. The coffee tree. [1913 Webster]  Note: There are several specie…
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ^
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: he wants to use an apk that can hide caller identity
<AudaciousTUX> nah
<zaki> RemonShai: why you need something like this? :P playing hide n seek with someone?  :p
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: thank you. 
<QA> zaki: no problemo
<RemonShai> zaki yea... hahaaha
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> zaki: btw, while compiling the driver, faced any problem with driver code? just asking
<zaki> nope. everything fine. 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: be here for some next hours, please
<zaki> no error showd.
<pavlushka> zaki: so in place of driver code, what you provided?
<AudaciousTUX> okay
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: 
<zaki> rtl8723be
<zaki> oky?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: your sorrow might go away, :)
<zaki> ha ha. how? 
<AudaciousTUX> lol :p pavlushka 
<AudaciousTUX> but পিসির সাম্নে আর কিচ্ছুক্ষন থাক্লে আম্মু খেয়ে ফেল্বে :3
<pavlushka> zaki: you were supposed to provide "03:00.0" as driver code according to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/21540145/
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: চুপি চুপি বল কেউ জেনে যাবে, জেনে যাবে, কেউ জেনে যাবে
<AudaciousTUX> chupi chupi ammu pison diya mathar upre bari dibe :p
<zaki> oh my. :|
<pavlushka> zaki: according to the instructions given here https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/pull/74/files
<zaki> pavlushka: is that it?
<pavlushka> zaki: take a careful look at https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/pull/74/files first.
<pavlushka> zaki: the installation method.
<pavlushka> Kilos: a reminder of a reminder before 15 mins
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<zaki> pavlushka: {backport} / {sid}  what it about?
<pavlushka> zaki: forget it, now we know which part is the driver code, so the basic installation method with driver code should work.
<zaki> oky, i;m reinstalling it again. 
<zaki> now.
<pavlushka> zaki: check the initial part above my comment.
<pavlushka> there
<zaki> sudo modprobe -r <<YOUR WIRELESS DRIVER CODE>>
<pavlushka> zaki: sudo modprobe -r 03:00.0
<zaki> starting from here. oky. ty
<pavlushka> zaki: so you downloaded the source using "git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.git" ?
<zaki> yess
<zaki> than?
<pavlushka> zaki: follow this as instruction https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/pull/74/files and provide the driver code "03.00.0"
<pavlushka> when necessary
<zaki> fatal error. module not found
<pavlushka> I am back!
<zaki> welcome hggdh
<hggdh> thank you
<Kilos> hi hggdh 
<zaki> where are you from? 
<Kilos> from me zaki 
<hggdh> zaki: USA, here to help Kilos
<Kilos> pavlushka busy with it
<zaki> oh. :)
<pavlushka> Hello hggdh :)
<hggdh> pavlushka: cheers
<pavlushka> hggdh: cheers :)
<Kilos> pavlushka have you updated your wiki page yet?
<pavlushka> Kilos: whew, I was about to, within tomorrow, I got a little busy, sorry.
<pavlushka> zaki: what about the fatal error?
<zaki> it says  fatal error. module not found
<zaki> sudo modprobe -r <<YOUR WIRELESS DRIVER CODE>>
<zaki> after this
<pavlushka> zaki: what was your instance?
<zaki> sudo modprobe -r 03.00.0 ??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you were looking for ubuntu-bd.org access rights!
<hggdh> Kilos: you are set as an op
<Kilos> ty hggdh 
<Kilos> sorry for bugging you
<hggdh> no problem, we are here to help
<hggdh> cheers
<Kilos> go well sir
<Kilos> pavlushka done
<zaki> what done?
<Kilos> pays to have friends in the right places
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> dont you see zaki ?
<pavlushka> zaki: you didn't follow? check the logs, scroll up please
<zaki> oky, got it
<Kilos> what did you want to try pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: is going green from blue :p
<zaki> channel op
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> here red to green. :D
<pavlushka> oh, I blacklisted the red, red is supposed to be for alerts
<Kilos> pavlushka you can invite toshahed back if you like
<zaki> pavlushka: Kilos we wi'll talk later. having headach. :( time to sleep. 
<Kilos> rest well lad
<Kilos> hope it goes away soon
<pavlushka> zaki: please
<zaki> good night guys. 
<pavlushka> zaki: Good night :)
<zaki> :)
<Kilos> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-06
<Kilos> 0/
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , morning!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: So how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you lad
<Kilos> i wondered where you were this morning
<pavlushka> and what is the count down to your flight? I am good, just had a shower, :)
<Kilos> wiki page
<Kilos> 24 days
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes, waking up I was thinking about this, :)
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> be back, on a run, see ya, take care.
<Kilos> ok
<zaki> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> hi eprbata 
<zaki> having too much problem with new mozilla firefox. it's highly unstable when they introducing with us there new e10s technology
<Kilos> zaki do you know who eprbata is
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i use only opera browser
<zaki> lol, that is pavluska's bounced nick. you don't know? ;D
<Kilos> never been a firefox fan
<Kilos> oh no i missed that
<zaki> mozilla is one of my fvrt, using it since i'm with pc
<Kilos> eeeek
<zaki> now i just move my all browsing data to chormium. :|
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> https://asadotzler.com/2016/06/06/firefox-48-beta-release-and-e10s/
<zaki> first i used only firfox, than i moved to firfox aurora/developer edition. and now all this happening. 
<zaki> what are you doing? 
<Kilos> not much, head sore so taking it easy
<zaki> oh. but you channel op thing is gone. it red again. 
<zaki> why? 
<Kilos> yes i turned it off
<zaki> oh. 
<Kilos> but still have ops
<zaki> great. 
<Kilos> can be turned on and off
<zaki> (y)
<zaki> welcome back Tuhin :)
<Tuhin> Thanks
<zaki> bbl
<Kilos> hi Tuhin 
<Tuhin> hi
<pavlushka> Hello Guys!
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<zaki> how are you?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: me ok, a bit tired, Its just a while that I got back from where I went and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: hello
<zaki> i'm fine. :) 
<pavlushka> I usually eat three times a day but today I had eaten just twice, :)
<pavlushka> in between morning and noon, a breakfast-lunch and supper now, :p
<zaki> why? :D which one you missed?
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> welcome back AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> zaki: hellu
<AudaciousTUX> কেউ কি ফ্রিলেনশিং সাইটে সফট্বারে দেভ এর কাজ করছেন??
<AudaciousTUX> আমি এক্তার লিনে এ আছি
<AudaciousTUX> অভ্র আমারে মাইরালাইল -_- :3
<zaki> :p
<pavlushka> zaki: you can say I missed the lunch, :p
<pavlushka> zaki: what about the compiling?
<zaki> oh. 
<zaki> it gives a error. module not found. after giving that driver code.
<pavlushka> zaki: paste bin the operations
<pavlushka> I am referring to logs
<zaki> oky.
<zaki> pavlushka: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22470235/
<Kilos> i forget what you are doing but cant you do modprobe to the thing
<zaki> tryng to reinstall wifi driver from  source code.
<zaki> wireless driver*
<pavlushka> zaki: I see mistakes there
<pavlushka> zaki: you are not getting the instructions correctly
<pavlushka> from github
<zaki> can't understand. sorry.
<pavlushka> zaki: may be its the mistakes from their side, let me check
<zaki> which part you talking about? 
<zaki> oky
<pavlushka> zaki: try to use rtl8723be as driver code
<pavlushka> repeat the process
<pavlushka> zaki: just that part +sudo modprobe -r <<YOUR WIRELESS DRIVER CODE>>
<pavlushka>  +sudo modprobe <<YOUR WIRELESS DRIVER CODE>>
<pavlushka>  +sudo reboot
<zaki> done this way before. oky with it. but i'm doing it again now. 
<pavlushka> zaki: but this tie use rtl8723be as driver code
<pavlushka> tie/time
<zaki> oky. no error. like before.
<pavlushka> zaki: any improve in the performance, is the disconnection problem reduced?
<zaki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22474202/
<pavlushka> zaki: and rebooted the system?
<zaki> rebooting
<zaki> ...
<zaki> welcome back RemonShai
<RemonShai> zaki, vai....! thankuuuuuu
<zaki> wc
<pavlushka> zaki: no message means all went well for compiling and modprobing.
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai !@
<RemonShai> pavlushka, hello ... 
<RemonShai> how're you zaki , pavlushka , Kilos , AudaciousTUX ?
<Kilos> hi RemonShai ok ty and you?
<zaki> fine :) ty
<zaki> pavlushka: and this https://s8.postimg.org/j1l3qkahx/Screenshot_from_2016_08_07_00_06_02.png
<RemonShai> Kilos, I'm fine & fresh too....
<zaki> is everythin oky?
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> zaki: supposed to, lets see how it goes.
<zaki> oky. i will tell you how is it going.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: how? did you just had a shower?
<pavlushka> zaki: now keep using that device to test its performance
<RemonShai> pavlushka, no ... just woke up from sleeping....
<pavlushka> oh
<zaki> oky pavlushka
<zaki> time for dinner.
<zaki> brb
<RemonShai> now, I go my others social site.... booooom booooom ... ... pi pi pip... booom....
<Kilos> enjo
<Kilos> y
<pavlushka> Kilos: o
<pavlushka> Kilos: k
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i missed first time
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep, I am just kidding :)
<Kilos> i know
<Kilos> you like teasing
<Kilos> anyway im too cold to argue
<pavlushka> haha, yes when I am free and in good mood :p
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> there i even give you a smiley
 * pavlushka keeps that smiley in the fridge ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> feel honoured, i dont do it often
<Kilos> hows youre wiki page coming along pavlushka 
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> hehe
 * pavlushka counting the stars
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes, you were saying some thing, will reply you within an hour, promise ;p
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> happy friendship day guys.
<zaki> someone just text me.
<Kilos> ty you too
<pavlushka> zaki: to you too, :)
<pavlushka> zaki: and also to your friends :p
<zaki> he he. :) i will send your greeting to my frinds. :p
<pavlushka> hello Tuhin , welcome
<Tuhin> hello
<Tuhin> ki khobor?
<zaki> hi Tuhin
<pavlushka> ভাল, anything up with you Tuhin ! like your cat died or something or anything, we like to hear, specially me.
<pavlushka> Tuhin: like how many cups of tea or coffee you had today.
<Kilos> hehe
<Tuhin> i just had 2 sweets
<Tuhin> 1 black jam and 1 white
<Tuhin> now haveing ice cream
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> yum
<pavlushka> Tuhin: great start, better than tea and coffe :p
<pavlushka> *coffee
<Tuhin> alos had 1 machine cone ice cream about 4-5 hours ago, it was vanila and chocolate mix
 * Kilos jealous
<Tuhin> pavlushka, if u visit dhaka make sure u visit malibag chowdhuripara, vooter adda area at evening
<pavlushka> Tuhin: then please tell me when is your birhtday?
<Tuhin> i dont celebrate my birthday
<pavlushka> Tuhin: and after going there, what do i do?
<Tuhin> itsw a sad day
<Kilos> aw
<pavlushka> Tuhin: well, looks like you are celebrating now, :p
<Tuhin> take ur friends with urself there and have various street food + many fast food and chinese resturents
<Tuhin> no
<Tuhin> i go there to make my mood better
<Kilos> why celebrate only one day if you can celebrate everyday
<Tuhin> exactly
<Tuhin> i go there about 3-4 times a week
<pavlushka> Tuhin: so its your normal way, then what do you do when you celebrate anything? do you go to the moon?
<Kilos> lol
<Tuhin> hmm, no celebration really
<Tuhin> my niece likes to go there
<Tuhin> and forces me to take there
<Tuhin> after all i m her "mama"
<zaki> ha ha. like my niece. 
<Tuhin> mama means uncle
<Tuhin> today she choose a cart full of toys and stickers...
<pavlushka> Tuhin: ah, but I thought going to malibag chowdhurypara, vooter adda, I might find you, :p
<Tuhin> didnt buy any though
<Tuhin> u will find lots of Voot (ghost) there
<Tuhin> u might find lots of pics if u google/instagram that area name
<zaki> ah!
<zaki> good night Kilos Tuhin and pavlushka. 
<Kilos> night zaki 
<zaki> pavlushka: good night!
<Kilos> sleep well
<Tuhin> bye
<zaki> QA: good night
<QA> Good night zaki sleep tight
<zaki> see you soon <3 QA 
<zaki> QA:  see you soon <3
<QA> zaki: Sorry...
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> zaki: good night
<pavlushka> wow
<pavlushka> zaki: forget it, better go to sleep :p
<zaki> QA: botsnack
<QA> zaki: botsnack is :-) <3
<zaki> yea QA
<zaki> bye all. :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-07
<zaki> hello Kilos eprbata
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> welcome back abhra
<zaki> how are you?
<abhra> ধন্যবাদ zaki 
<abhra> ভালোই আছি
<zaki> :) 
<abhra> ১টা decision নেওয়ার চেষ্টা করছি
<abhra> সাহস হচ্ছে না
<abhra> :(
<zaki> please share with us. 
<zaki> if you want. :p
<abhra> nothing personal
<abhra> cant decide whether should upgrade my xubuntu installation from 14.04 to 16.04
<abhra> what are the problems present? what are the benefits?
<abhra> could not decide
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> abhra 14.04 is stable, pavlushka is running 16.04 xubuntu
<zaki> i think 16.4.1 is now stable. 
<zaki> abhra:  i'm using kubuntu 16.4.1
<Kilos> should be close yeah
<Tuhin> use LMDE
<Tuhin> install xfce / lxde whichever desktop environment u like and use it forever
<Tuhin> no worry about "upgrading linux"
<abhra> sorry. went away for a job. 
<Kilos> np
<zaki> welcome back. :)
<abhra> :)
<Kilos> life happens
<zaki> Kilos: had dinner?
<abhra> i know 16.04.1 is stable. 
<Kilos> not yet zaki 
<zaki> tuhin said something about LMDE
<abhra> i was wondering if i grade lts to lts - will that be stable?
<abhra> particularly because of the change in init 
<Kilos> yes
<abhra> zaki, tested lmde. but i prefer Xubuntu
<Kilos> just backup your /home folder first
<abhra> :)
<abhra> i do a weekly backup
<Kilos> thats good
<abhra> learnt hard way
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah we all do
<zaki> yeah.
<abhra> lost my thesis 2 weeks before submission
<abhra> :(
<Kilos> ouch
<zaki> oh my.
<abhra> thankfully, data was in a separate set up
<zaki> (y)
<zaki> time to go home. see you soon guys. 
<abhra> bye
<Kilos> ill upgrade in aus zaki 
<abhra> safe journey
<Kilos> go well
<zaki> Kilos: than it will happen after 30 jun / :D
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> hehe
<abhra> what?
<Kilos> uncapped there
<abhra> marriage?
<abhra> ;)
<Kilos> no going from south africa to my daughter and her mom in australia
<abhra> oh! (y)
<Kilos> first time i see them in 30 years
<abhra> verrrrrrrrry long distance relationship
<Kilos> yeah
<zaki> Kilos: great. happy for you. :)
<Kilos> 8oooks
<Kilos> 8000
<abhra> Kilos, really gr8 news 
<Kilos> yeah i cant wait
<Kilos> im like a teenager again
<zaki> he he. :P
<abhra> :P
<abhra> naturally
<Kilos> go safe zaki , we catch you at home
<zaki> Kilos: abhra i'm going home from my office 
<zaki> oke ta ta.
<zaki> bbl
<zaki> Kilos: downgraded my firefox 49 aurora to 48 stable
<zaki> it's ok now. 
<Kilos> ok
<zaki> where is pavel to day. 
<zaki> ruhsan also came here for a little time may be.
<Kilos> i dunno where he is
<zaki> oh
<Kilos> fixing fish pond or eating most likely
<zaki> ha ha. 
<zaki> may be.
<zaki> ther you are pavlushka
<zaki> welcome back :) 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> thanks guys,! :)
<pavlushka> I noticed abhra was here :)
<Kilos> yes
<zaki> yess. 
<pavlushka> and you guys had a great time :)
<zaki> ruhsan also for a little bit.
<zaki> said nothing . i was away that time. 
<pavlushka> QA tell abhra that lts to lts upgrade is available
<QA> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell abhra on freenode
<pavlushka> zaki: for ruhshan, its ok as a start, :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am working on drafting to update my wiki, if everything like, power, Internet remains up, today you will see change, :)
<Kilos> good lad
<pavlushka> Kilos:  but may be after waking up from a nap, :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Tuhin: ping
<pavlushka> and does anyone knows tareq's LP?
<Kilos> night guys . sleep tight
<Kilos> ill be late tomorrow
<zaki> good night. :)
<zaki> Kilos: 
<pavlushka> night Kilos !
<pavlushka> np
<Tuhin> hi
<pavlushka> Tuhin: Hello
<Tuhin> ki khobor
<Tuhin> whats up about ur freelancing
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I am looking for your LP
<Tuhin> LP?
<Tuhin> i dont plan to make any launch pad
<pavlushka> Launchpad account
<Tuhin> coz i dont use ubuntu
<Tuhin> i have community page @ linux mint
<pavlushka> oh k
<Tuhin> what launch pad has to offer?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: do you know tareq, the teacher?
<Tuhin> no
<Tuhin> didnt talk wiht him
<Tuhin> he is teacher?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: for those who uses ubuntu, it offers, Q & A, bugs reporting, translation, hosting mailing lists
<Tuhin> where he teches?
<Tuhin> linux mint community  offers the same
<pavlushka> Tuhin: about tareqm https://www.facebook.com/tareqmhd
<Tuhin> message him?
<Tuhin> bye all
<pavlushka> see ya, good night!
<zaki> good night Tuhin 
<Tuhin> bye
<Tuhin> Good night
<zaki> good night pavlushka
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-02
<Brainstorm> Preliminary: 5.0 M arbitrary guess, with 10 reports 4 minutes ago (18:19:11 UTC), East Jaintia Hills, Meghalaya, India (25.235, 92.657) likely felt 150 km away by 3.9 million people → https://twitter.com/statuses/892813023366303746, https://twitter.com/statuses/892813024674885635 (Twitter reports)
<u-la-la> [ Priyankee Saikia on Twitter: "#earthquake felt in #Guwahati, epicenter #Imphal?" ] - https://twitter.com
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-04
<pavlushka> Hello NaSb :)
<pavlushka> Hello everyone and Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> So how are you Kilos :)
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<pavlushka> me too :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-06
<manjaro> hi
<RemonShai> hi pavlushka, hope youŕe great...
<pavlushka> yes RemonShai I am great and I dont regret :p
<pavlushka> RemonShai: So how are you?
<RemonShai> me also great :)
<RemonShai> welcome Kilos 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: great for you :)
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos  and Welcome :)
<RemonShai> my pleaser.....ty
<pavlushka> May be Kilos want some coffee
<pavlushka> RemonShai: So what you are upto?
<RemonShai> me too... 
<RemonShai> ChanServ: coffee please.
<Kilos> hi guys
<RemonShai> hi....
<RemonShai> Im in.... let´s starts....
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-01
<walrider> Ekushey: bhai ki obesta bhaya 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-07-29
<RemonShai> hello.......
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-03
<RemonShai> hey... pavlushka  gnome terminal  এ auto complete  চালু করা যায় ??
<pavlushka> RemonShai: the package is bash-completion
<RemonShai> then ?
<pavlushka> or autocomplete, just install that
<pavlushka> sudo apt install bash-completion
<RemonShai> then reboot ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: in case of any software upgrade/update, you just have to restart the software, not reboot the system
<pavlushka> RemonShai: like firefox update, restart firefox, not a system reboot
<RemonShai> ok
<pavlushka> in this case, a restart of gnome-terminal would have been enough
<pavlushka> RemonShai: does it work now?
<pavlushka> autocomplete?
<RemonShai> no...
<RemonShai> আমি চাচ্ছিলাম zsh এর মত invisible থেকে visible হোক, কিন্তু সেটা হচ্ছে না।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: what you are expecting and what is actually happening? clarify
<pavlushka> RemonShai: then use zsh, bash does not have that feature
<pavlushka> RemonShai: in case of bash, hitting tab autocompletes the possible command, that's it
<RemonShai> yea... I already used hitting TAB but its borring....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ha ha ha, then you should go back to Windows
<RemonShai> where is my gun ?? I'm searching ..... 
 * pavlushka hides
<RemonShai> hahahaha
<RemonShai> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: ArchLinux • CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X Six-Core Processor (1.99GHz) • Memory: 7.6 GiB Total (6.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 102.4 GB / 251.2 GB (148.8 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GK208B [GeForce GT 710] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h • Uptime: 23m 2s
<RemonShai> are you here ?
<RemonShai> /usr/share/ <file name>এই directory তে থাকা file গুলো কতটা জরুরী?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কেন?
<RemonShai> এমনি ।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: যথেষ্ট গুরুত্বপু্ণ, /usr/bin এর supporting file গুলো এখানে থাকে
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and /usr/bin is like Windows "Program files" folder, 
<RemonShai> আপনি যদি windows দিয়ে কোন উদাহরণ দেন, তাহলে আমি কিছুই বুঝবো না। কারণঃ আপনি তো জানেনই, আমি windows চালিয়েছিলাম মাত্র ৬~৭ মাসের মত; সেটাও আবার ২০১৪ সালের দিকে। তারপর থেকে তো শুধু লিনা
<RemonShai> ক্স ডিস্ট্রো...
<RemonShai> তারমানে এই নয় যে আমি পণ্ডিত হয়ে গিয়েছি। (আবার ভুল বুঝবেন না)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: বুঝলাম, কিন্তু এতটুকু বুঝেছেন তো "যথেষ্ট গুরুত্বপু্ণ, /usr/bin এর supporting" ?
<pavlushka> ফাইলগুলো /usr.share এ থাকে
<pavlushka> /usr/share
<RemonShai> হ্যাঁ, সেটা বুঝেছি।
<Brainstorm> 🌏 भूकंप? ভূমিকম্প? Earthquake? M5~ estimated tremor, with 4 reports, 1 early, unknown frequency, possibly occurred 1 minute ago (11:00:26 UTC), during daytime, Bow Bazaar, Kolkata, West Bengal, India (22.57, 88.36) likely felt 120 km away (Twitter)  
<Brainstorm> 🌏 भूकंप? ভূমিকম্প? Earthquake? M5+ estimated tremor, with 4 reports, 1 early, unknown frequency, possibly occurred 2 minutes ago (11:10:39 UTC), during daytime, Bow Bazaar, Kolkata, West Bengal, India (22.57, 88.36) likely felt 150 km away (Twitter)  
